# Supper Last Nite



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Veggie nite again. Bout once a week I like an all vegetable meal. Cornbread and milk was dessert.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

What are the little fried things?

Rick


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> What are the little fried things?
> 
> Rick


Looks like okra, but I could be wrong.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Not OKRA :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Yep, it is okra.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Dangit Sure did fool me,:thumbsup::thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I do the all veggie meal a lot in the summer. Instead of deep fry, I pan fry okra so that I can control the oil. I splurge the fat calories by adding some butter to my corn off the cob that some people call fried corn. Then I slice up some fresh tomatoes. I don't really need anything else but occasionally I bake a pan of corn bread and make some fresh brewed ice tea.


----------

